# Surrogate Hen



## LostChickens (Aug 3, 2015)

Will hens sit on another hens eggs if placed in her nest?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, if she's broody she'll sit on anything. Even a chunk of banana which one of mine did.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

I have an ostrich egg that I need hatched...will she sit on that Robin? 
seriously though my family used to have an ostrich farm. true story.
back to the OP's question, I visited my uncle just the other day and he has a hen that hatched 21 chicks. and 16 of the 21 made it. he uses her as his surrogate hen.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That would have been something to see. Not sure I'd have the guts to raise such a large powerful bird.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

the. dumbest. animals. EVER.
they were really a big pain. then the market took a dump. so we slaughtered them and ate ostrich steak for a couple years


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Seems like all those niche things took a dump. The Alpacas and Llamas bit the dust too.


----------



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

Yumm! Ostrich is delicious!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

KJEgloff said:


> Yumm! Ostrich is delicious!!!


Well, we'll never know since Rosco didn't invite us and he ate it all.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

eh, tastes like chicken but its red meat. cooks really well too


----------

